

Getting developer interviewing right - founderceo
http://blog.simeonov.com/2011/03/30/getting-developer-interviewing-right/

======
founderceo
Other interviewing techniques that I should probably add:

\- group interviews

\- ask someone to do a presentation

\- role-play, especially around customer interaction/trade-offs

These are fairly heavyweight and not used frequently.

